

Ask HN: What's Your Favorite Statically-Typed Language for Web Development - jseims

Most popular server-side languages seem to be dynamic, duck typed (Ruby, Python).  Which are great for writing short code, but difficult to maintain.<p>I have lots of experience with Java, but everyone seems to hate that language.<p>So what statically-typed languages do people recommend for web development?
======
dikbrouwer
Check out Go (golang) - I feel it's going to be one of the strongest
contenders for statically-typed web languages over the next few years.

------
dllthomas
I just started playing with Yesod in Haskell. Haven't used it for anything big
yet, but I've been enjoying it.

